# Photo tips for taking pictures of rhinestone desgins



## bubby (Jun 30, 2008)

How are we taking pictures of our rhinestone designs so they don't wash out the color of the stones, so the bling really shows. Any advice


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I always do it outside in the sun. Have the sun behind you (the person with the camera) so the stones have their most bling. Don't try to get too close or the colors will wash out. I always crop my picture after.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

By wash out, do you mean changing the colors of the rhinestone?

Use diffused lighting/reflectors. 

Try to find a shaded area with lots of light but no direct lighting on the rhinestone. If you use CFLs select a bulb as close to 5000K as possible. High/Low Kevin may give a yellowish/bluish tint (but forgot which gives which). Tungsten or halogen will give a yellowish shade. I think most cameras can correct these shades. If not then you need to edit the image with a graphics software.

However, a strong light from a single angle may be used for highlight


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree that it should be done in the shade but on a very sunny day. If the sun hits the stones, you get that glare that you don't want. Also with it being very sunny outside, turn the flash off because the flash will do the same thing that the sun will. _(Give you unwanted glare or reflection.)_ I lay my shirt design on piece of cardboard and shoot from above, then crop and/or remove the background in Photoshop.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am referring to the sun in a shaded area. 

Non professionals should avoid the flash. A built in flash or any flash attached to the camera is better off. But a professional flash unit can actually be positioned at an angle for highlight or directed towards a reflector. 

A lightbox or light tent is also a good consideration for DIY product photography.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

My comment was in response to Chuck's post as I was agreeing with his method. Everyone does not have access to professional equipment so I was offering an alternative that will give good results as well. I don't have diffusers/reflectors, light tents, or other professional equipment so I can't comment on it, and as I stated my comment was an addition to Chucks post.


----------



## bubby (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a light box, using daylight bulbs bought at the local store, but the color of the stones wash out.Will try the sunlight. Thanks for all comments


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

yes katrina, not everyone have access to professional equipment. I don't and never had. Was interested in photography in college but never had the chance to got into it. My younger brother did became a professional photographer with my fathers Nikon SLR many years ago. Also got some friends who are good photographers. My comments are offered merely as alternatives.

I use an ordinary digital camera and always a DIY studio or light box etc. I use foam boards from bookstores as reflectors. Tracing papers as diffusers.


----------

